# المنظفات الطبيعية التي تغنيكم عن الكيماويات



## حبيشى بنى سويف (3 مارس 2010)

المنظفات الطبيعية التي تغنيكم عن الكيماويات

منظف الزجاج :
خل + كمية كبيره من الماء

منظف خشب الاثاث :
عصير ليمون + كمية كبيرة من زيت الزيتون

منظف الفضيّات :
يتم الدعك بالليمون او الملح مع قليل من الخل

منظف الافران :
بيكنج بودر + قليل من الماء

منظف البلاط :
يتم ترطيب البلاط بالماء ثم يرش بالرمل الناعم جدا + بيكنج بودر

معطر الجو :
تنقع روح الفانيليا في قطعة قطن وتوضع بالغرفه أو يستخدم الورد المجفف المعطر

المبيدات الحشريه :

للحشرات الصغيره
ماء + مسحوق الغسيل ،


بطاطس مقطعة + سكر + بيكنج بودر ..
للفئران

لتسليك المجاري :
ملعقة بيكنج بودر + ماء مغلي



منقول

​


----------



## العجمىى (3 مارس 2010)

لو كان حقيقى الكلام ده يبقى حاجة جميلة اوى


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (6 مارس 2010)

الكلام حقيقى


----------



## مع تحياتى (7 مارس 2010)

ربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## ابراهيم البروفيسير (8 مارس 2010)

ده سحر ولا ايه مفيش اى تفسير لاستخدام الماده المستعمله


----------



## عــomarــر (8 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخي حبيشي بني سويف

اخي الكريم هل من الممكن ايجاد صناعة شامبوهات وكريمات وصابون طبيعية بكميات تجارية ؟

دمت بود

عمر


----------



## عــomarــر (10 مارس 2010)

اتمنى ان يكون الاخ حبيشي في صحة جيده


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (22 مارس 2010)

الحمد للة *الحمد للة


----------



## mohammed RIRI (21 أبريل 2010)

سلام الله عليكجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (14 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا*​


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (5 يونيو 2011)

*الكلام حقيقى*​


----------



## وائل عزازي (5 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

